

Ask HN: Do you pay for services you don’t strictly need to? - trwhite

For example:<p>- The New York Times website has a limit on the number of articles you can read each month, but anyone knows you can circumvent this with Chrome’s incognito mode.<p>- Slack has a free tier but there’s no obligation to sign up for its paid-for version.<p>I tend to pay for things that I think are worthy e.g. for magazine sites where the quality of writing is good.
======
therealidiot
I still have a Wolfram Alpha pro account, even though I use it significantly
less than I used to

